

Josh Whedon's Writing Tips - Reads Like a Start-Up Manual - andrewljohnson
http://onceuponasketch.com/2012/11/joss-whedons-top-10-writing-tips/?goback=.gde_3264612_member_187149108

======
lutusp
How many times do I have to say this? _Do not type in your title -- copy it
from the article_.

Your title: "Josh Whedon's Writing Tips --- Reads Like a Start-Up Manual"

The actual title: "Joss Whedon’s Top 10 Writing Tips"

The man's name is "Joss Whedon".

Oh, one more thing -- did I forget to mention that the man's name is "Joss
Whedon"?

Oh, one more thing. Did I forget to mention that you should never type your
titles, because _you will get it wrong_.

